# NE Regional Qualifier



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 28, 2014)

Date, Sat 25th April 2015, Venue, Seaton Carew GC, Time, 12pm, Cost Â£36.00

All after seeing Hillside has been secured for the final, I have provisionally booked Seaton Carew GC for the NE Regional Comp.

I need to confirm numbers by 12th December, can anyone who is interested please let me know and I will then confirm if we are going to proceed and provide payment details.

The course will be on Summer Fees by then so I believe the price is good for a weekend,


----------



## Wayman (Nov 28, 2014)

Would love to but I can't confirm anything as don't get shifts till February. Shame would of had a game


----------



## bozza (Nov 28, 2014)

Count me in!

Thanks for getting something sorted as i thought the the North East one wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 28, 2014)

I am in.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2014)

Put my name on the list.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got at least a 4 Ball


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 3, 2014)

Is that folks? Just 4 (5) interested in a NE qualifier? Need to confirm with Golf Course soon


----------



## moogie (Dec 3, 2014)

pauldj42 said:



			Is that folks? Just 4 (5) interested in a NE qualifier? Need to confirm with Golf Course soon
		
Click to expand...


Paul
I'd probably be interested
But I just can't commit to anything ( golf wise ) at this present time
Currently injured
Rotator cuff , shoulder injury
Got no idea when I'm going to be fit enough to actually play golf again....??
Lots of physio,  with as yet,  not much improvement.....

I'm surprised more haven't come forward though,  the North East events would normally have atleast a 12+ turnout for games
Good luck,  and hope it goes ahead :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 3, 2014)

moogie said:



			Paul
I'd probably be interested
But I just can't commit to anything ( golf wise ) at this present time
Currently injured
Rotator cuff , shoulder injury
Got no idea when I'm going to be fit enough to actually play golf again....??
Lots of physio,  with as yet,  not much improvement.....

I'm surprised more haven't come forward though,  the North East events would normally have atleast a 12+ turnout for games
Good luck,  and hope it goes ahead :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Fella,
Hope you're playing again soon


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll also keep an eye on developments as I quite fancy Seaton Carew but it would be way down the line before I can commit.

Keep at it fella and please get supporting lads.


----------



## bozza (Dec 4, 2014)

Wheres last years North East champion Cherry (Adam) at? 

Surely he has to be man enough to come defend his title!?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes please... Those last 4 holes owe me!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Dec 5, 2014)

Last time I played at Seaton Carew I must have went in 90% of the greenside bunkers :angry:

Payback time Seaton, count me in 

will stick the date on my calendar


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 5, 2014)

6, keep building folks


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 4, 2015)

New Years bump, Paul, I presume this will still be going ahead.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

Interested if this is still going ahead?


----------



## Lump (Jan 4, 2015)

Didn't see this pop up last year. If this goes ahead, please stick my name down.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll come & join you as I'm a Seaton member....  if that's OK


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Interested if this is still going ahead?
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be thinking of doing something stupid like playing Ilkley on the way back at a fourball price of Â£160, or even a 4.00 tee time for Â£30 each would you?

Hmmmmmm, the reds are away at West Brom that weekend........


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You wouldn't be thinking of doing something stupid like playing Ilkley on the way back at a fourball price of Â£160, or even a 4.00 tee time for Â£30 each would you?

Hmmmmmm, the reds are away at West Brom that weekend........

Click to expand...

I could be interested in this Pedro.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You wouldn't be thinking of doing something stupid like playing Ilkley on the way back at a fourball price of Â£160, or even a 4.00 tee time for Â£30 each would you?

Hmmmmmm, the reds are away at West Brom that weekend........

Click to expand...

Surprisingly not a bad suggestion sir


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Surprisingly not a bad suggestion sir 

Click to expand...

Anyone else stupid enough to sign up for this for a fourballs and the Seaton Carew jobby?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2015)

Is this still going ahead, so I can look into other options around it?

ta.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is this still going ahead, so I can look into other options around it?

ta.
		
Click to expand...

Currently still going ahead, provisionally booked, don't need final No's till mid Feb&#128515;


----------



## Wayman (Jan 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Currently still going ahead, provisionally booked, don't need final No's till mid Feb&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I'll be able to confirm then


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll be able to host 3 guests with a member if it proves to be worthwhile price wise. Will find out what that is next time I'm up.......  however maybe a little while as links golf is defo out with these gales coming thro...  :


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2015)

moogie said:



			Paul
I'd probably be interested
But I just can't commit to anything ( golf wise ) at this present time
Currently injured
Rotator cuff , shoulder injury
Got no idea when I'm going to be fit enough to actually play golf again....??
Lots of physio,  with as yet,  not much improvement.....

I'm surprised more haven't come forward though,  the North East events would normally have atleast a 12+ turnout for games
Good luck,  and hope it goes ahead :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sheesh   Brian.....  that sounds a bad injury..... what's the damage? & how did you do it. I'm on physio for 3 torn RC tendons I aggravated 2 months ago but have managed to keep playing after a steroid injection.......  yours must be very, very bad....  sorry to hear...   hope things improve for start of the season.


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2015)

2blue said:



			Sheesh   Brian.....  that sounds a bad injury..... what's the damage? & how did you do it. I'm on physio for 3 torn RC tendons I aggravated 2 months ago but have managed to keep playing after a steroid injection.......  yours must be very, very bad....  sorry to hear...   hope things improve for start of the season.
		
Click to expand...


1st diagnosed as rotator cuff impingement
Range of movement in left arm was "shocking"....!!
2nd physio said slight tendon tear
Before Xmas last seen physio and was referred to a specialist
Seen him last Friday and am now booked in for a steroid injection on the 23rd jan

I did think this course of action would have been arrived at sooner (injection) but probably wasn't helped by my 1st physio emigrating (NZ) after 2 appointments then having to wait to switch to another.

Was told I can now start swinging a club again,  albeit just chips,  half swings,  pitches,  etc......not ready for full swings yet
Anyway......I've just been to the range today with my son,  3 months since last hit a ball,  and feel fine,  so will probably fit in 2-3 more range sessions before injection,  then I believe it's suggested you rest up for 7-14 days

Will see what happens after that
But I'm chomping at the bit right now to get playing again,  haven't played since October,  the same month I joined Goswick,  to play more (ha ha) through the winter with Mr Wayman.....!!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 7, 2015)

moogie said:



			1st diagnosed as rotator cuff impingement
Range of movement in left arm was "shocking"....!!
2nd physio said slight tendon tear
Before Xmas last seen physio and was referred to a specialist
Seen him last Friday and am now booked in for a steroid injection on the 23rd jan

I did think this course of action would have been arrived at sooner (injection) but probably wasn't helped by my 1st physio emigrating (NZ) after 2 appointments then having to wait to switch to another.

Was told I can now start swinging a club again,  albeit just chips,  half swings,  pitches,  etc......not ready for full swings yet
Anyway......I've just been to the range today with my son,  3 months since last hit a ball,  and feel fine,  so will probably fit in 2-3 more range sessions before injection,  then I believe it's suggested you rest up for 7-14 days

Will see what happens after that
But I'm chomping at the bit right now to get playing again,  haven't played since October,  the same month I joined Goswick,  to play more (ha ha) through the winter with Mr Wayman.....!!
		
Click to expand...

I did mine trying to bowl a leg-break during an 'ol gits cricket match back in Oct.... many of the tears will have been there for many a year just exacerbated by the action.
For me the steroid injection quelled the inflammation so that I was back playing golf after just 2 days....  the inflammation  has never returned in the same way.....  Im now working with one of those stretchy things, to strengthen the other muscles to compensate.
Hope your treatment goes well & you can start doing things more..... all the best  :fore:  ouch!!


----------



## moogie (Jan 7, 2015)

Dave
I've got a couple of those "stretchy-things"  aswell  :thup:
For stretches,  exercises at home

Fingers crossed I see the same difference after 2 days of the jab that you did


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2015)

Please see Vals thread on payment, currently I have the following down as playing (interested)
Pauldj42
Bozza
Kellfire
Beezerk
Hobbit
Scotty Cameron
Lump
2Blue

Anyone else who'd like to play is more than welcome


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



*Please see Vals thread on payment*, currently I have the following down as playing (interested)

Anyone else who'd like to play is more than welcome
		
Click to expand...

Err, can you point this thickhead in the right direction


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Err, can you point this thickhead in the right direction 

Click to expand...

It's a sticky at the top of the "Lounge" forum


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 14, 2015)

Val said:



			It's a sticky at the top of the "Lounge" forum
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I see now, thought it might have been in this particular section since all the games are arranged here.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2015)

Pauldj42
Bozza
Kellfire
Beezerk
Hobbit
Scotty Cameron
Lump
2Blue *PAID Â£10*


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2015)

BUMP
My Â£10 is the entry fee. I'm in the E Midlands also but will still attend here in the unlikely event of Q there.....  can we not get to 10 players?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2015)

2blue said:



			BUMP
My Â£10 is the entry fee. I'm in the E Midlands also but will still attend here in the unlikely event of Q there.....  can we not get to 10 players?
		
Click to expand...

We're in the fortunate position of not having to confirm numbers till March, I'm hoping more come forward, I intend to do a big push in mid feb


----------



## Wayman (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll be able to confirm closer to the time


----------



## john0 (Jan 24, 2015)

Only 2 minutes down the road from me but can't commit until nearer the time I'm afraid. Hopefully it will be a calmish day there without too much wind


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2015)

john0 said:



			Only 2 minutes down the road from me but can't commit until nearer the time I'm afraid. Hopefully it will be a* calmish day there without too much wind*

Click to expand...

Haha...  John, you should know the chances of that being the case :whoo:

Oh..... I'll be able to get 3 guests on for around Â£25 so we can then put Â£30 into the Hillside pot & the Meet should then pass for a Qualifier with less than the 10 required players.......  would that be the case Val??


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 24, 2015)

2blue
since you are a member can I play with your group, that way I won't get lost, as I would assume you know your way around. :thup:

Last time I played Seaton we didn't have a clue where to go as there was no-one in front to follow


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			2blue
since you are a member can I play with your group, that way I won't get lost, as I would assume you know your way around. :thup:

Last time I played Seaton we didn't have a clue where to go as there was no-one in front to follow 

Click to expand...

Its not my call mate as Paul is running it.......   but I know what you mean about finding your way around. I'm up there tomorrow so will have a look to see which course we are likely to be on.....  hope it has the Brabazon holes:clap:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2015)

Got 8 plus 2 possibles, the more the merrier and no issue with people asking who they can play with


----------



## 2blue (Jan 24, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Got 8 plus 2 possibles, the more the merrier and no issue with people asking who they can play with
		
Click to expand...

That fine Paul....  think we need 10 who've paid their Â£10'er for this to be their Qualifier....  If a miracle happens & I manage to qualify at the E Midlands in few weeks I'll still roll up for Seaton to sign folk in, be a bit smug  & lead the way around, though I guess Craig, if able to play, knows it very well....  roll on the Spring:fore:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 24, 2015)

2blue said:



			That fine Paul....  think we need 10 who've paid their Â£10'er for this to be their Qualifier....  If a miracle happens & I manage to qualify at the E Midlands in few weeks I'll still roll up for Seaton to sign folk in, be a bit smug  & lead the way around, though I guess Craig, if able to play, knows it very well....  roll on the Spring:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know my way round there hope I get to play in this


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2015)

2blue said:



			That fine Paul....  think we need 10 who've paid their Â£10'er for this to be their Qualifier....  If a miracle happens & I manage to qualify at the E Midlands in few weeks I'll still roll up for Seaton to sign folk in, be a bit smug  & lead the way around, though I guess Craig, if able to play, knows it very well....  roll on the Spring:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Get as many as you can, as long is there is more than a 4ball paying to enter that will do. As I've said all along we need the meets to pay for their winner but hopefully there is enough overall entrants to cover it all.

Having a minimum of players to call it a qualifier is something that can be addressed next time


----------



## bozza (Jan 25, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Yeah I know my way round there hope I get to play in this 

Click to expand...

I know my way round it also.

I haven't seen many of the fairways but I know almost every inch of the rough!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2015)

Last time I played here I had the shanks and was hungover. Yay!


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gutted I can't make this, but I'll be in Thailand on my honeymoon. Bad times.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2015)

Cherry13 said:



			Gutted I can't make this, but I'll be in Thailand on my honeymoon. Bad times.
		
Click to expand...

We can swap if you want Adam.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2015)

Still haven't given Seaton Carew final numbers, will be doing that mid march, I will put a final calling notice out just before


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 23, 2015)

Im still in


----------



## 2blue (Feb 23, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Still haven't given Seaton Carew final numbers, will be doing that mid march, I will put a final calling notice out just before
		
Click to expand...

Val's saying there's only 2 of us paid our Â£10 so we need more to make it a qualifier


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			We can swap if you want Adam.
		
Click to expand...

haha, thanks for the offer Bri, but looking forward to my first bit of sunshine in what will feel like a lifetime... Just gutted can't defend my title


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2015)

I've paid my tenner for Alwoodley. Was told that only pay the tenner for this if (when!) I don't qualify from there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2015)

Currently have 8 names plus 2 possible, will see how many we get once I put out the final notice


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I've paid my tenner for Alwoodley. Was told that only pay the tenner for this if (when!) I don't qualify from there.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I've paid my tenner for Alwoodley. Was told that only pay the tenner for this if (when!) I don't qualify from there.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, of course, that's correct guys..... thinking of which, I may also be bringing some Alwoodley failures :smirk: as well as some for the ride. :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2015)

Guys, I have to confirm final numbers by 23rd March, 2 weeks tomorrow, so far I have
Myself
Bozza
Kellfire
Beezerk
Hobbit
Scotty Cameron
Lump 
2Blue

Can anyone else who's interested let me know asap, I may be able to add a few nearer the date but no promises (I will try my best)  :fore:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2015)

My preference is to play in this. However, the April start sheets for my place are out now and are starting to fill up. I don't want to hang on waiting for this only for it to be cancelled in a couple of weeks time, by which time I'll have missed out on the times I prefer at my place.

Are we likely to get any more for this? Its been out for long enough, so I'd say no. Sorry but if this isn't firmed up by next weekend I'll be putting my name up on the sheets at my own club, and pulling out of this.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			My preference is to play in this. However, the April start sheets for my place are out now and are starting to fill up. I don't want to hang on waiting for this only for it to be cancelled in a couple of weeks time, by which time I'll have missed out on the times I prefer at my place.

Are we likely to get any more for this? Its been out for long enough, so I'd say no. Sorry but if this isn't firmed up by next weekend I'll be putting my name up on the sheets at my own club, and pulling out of this.
		
Click to expand...

I can't control people not entering this as part of the Hillside goal, but I still plan to go ahead as an event, I have no intention of cancelling.


----------



## bozza (Mar 8, 2015)

Same as Hobbit for me I'm afraid, it's the same date as a big qualifier at my place so if this is just going to end up a forum meet and not a qualifier for Hillside I'm sorry but I'd have to cancel.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2015)

Had it confirmed by Val the minimum we need to make it a qualifier is 6, 8 is the ideal. Therefore with the number of possibles, with a few making a decision after Alwoodley, I see no reason why it wouldn't take place.
I've got two weeks till I pay the deposit (I'll pay then get payment on the day)


----------



## Lump (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm iffy for this now, join my new club in April and don't know how the qualifiers pan out yet.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Had it confirmed by Val the minimum we need to make it a qualifier is 6, 8 is the ideal. Therefore with the number of possibles, with a few making a decision after Alwoodley, I see no reason why it wouldn't take place.
I've got two weeks till I pay the deposit (I'll pay then get payment on the day)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Paul, I misread your post. I thought you needed more people before a round was confirmed. As long as there's a game, irrespective of the Hillside Q, I'll be there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Sorry Paul, I misread your post. I thought you needed more people before a round was confirmed. As long as there's a game, irrespective of the Hillside Q, I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2015)

As a Seaton member I should be able to just take a tee next to your times which will add 3 others who are not firmed up. Is it better I do this or bring one or two others for the ride?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2015)

I am confirming Numbers on monday, 
I currently have the following names attending.
Pauldj42
Bozza
Kellfire
Beezerk
Hobbit
Scotty Cameron
Lump
2Blue
Anyone else interested please let me know


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2015)

Afraid I'll have to miss this one after all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Afraid I'll have to miss this one after all.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2015)

To be honest it's my mistake, double booked myself like an idiot but have hotels and trains booked for a trip to Glasgow and I think HID would lop my knackers off if I cancelled now!


----------



## bozza (Mar 20, 2015)

Seeing as Kellfire isn't going now i will probably have to pull out I'm afraid as I don't drive so I'm kinda stuck.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2015)

bozza said:



			Seeing as Kellfire isn't going now i will probably have to pull out I'm afraid as I don't drive so I'm kinda stuck.
		
Click to expand...

A lift isn't a problem if you're struggling mate.


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			A lift isn't a problem if you're struggling mate.
		
Click to expand...

Completely out of your way though having to come to Darlo isn't it?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2015)

bozza said:



			Completely out of your way though having to come to Darlo isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

A bit but it's your shout mate, I do drive 300 miles a day usually anyway


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			A bit but it's your shout mate, I do drive 300 miles a day usually anyway 

Click to expand...

I'll see my old man and see if he fancies it and I can get a lift with him, I'll let you know by tonight mate.


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2015)

Arghh I've messed up completely here! 

Just checked my shifts and I'm on nights the Friday night! 

I can try get the Friday night off but won't find out till Monday at the earliest, would that be too late?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2015)

bozza said:



			Arghh I've messed up completely here! 

Just checked my shifts and I'm on nights the Friday night! 

I can try get the Friday night off but won't find out till Monday at the earliest, would that be too late?
		
Click to expand...

No problem fella, just let me know as soon as possible, I'm going to book a few extra slots in case of anyone who doesn't make it anywhere else and wants to chance the last qualifier with us


----------



## bozza (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, tried all week to get someone to cover my shift as we already have too many off but no joy I'm afraid.

Gutted as I haven't played Seaton Carew for ages and I was looking forward to it. 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm afraid I will have to pull out of this for the time being due to personal reasons. Maybe they will change in a couple of weeks time but at the minute I'm out of the running.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			I'm afraid I will have to pull out of this for the time being due to personal reasons. Maybe they will change in a couple of weeks time but at the minute I'm out of the running.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know, no probs if it does change,


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2015)

Last qualifier for Race to Hillside will be this one, you don't want to pay, you want to qualify by right, entries taken up until 22nd April.
Chance to play on one of the top ten links courses in UK


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm going to have to pull out unfortunately, I found out last night we have an important quaifier at my club and sods law has put it on the same day as Seaton Carew! Apologies for this as I was really looking forward to playing, the mother in law is up that weekend as well so a double blow!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2015)

Unfortunately we only have 4 people playing in this as a qualifier, we need 6, if we don't get any other entries, I will have to cancel, apologies once again.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Unfortunately we only have 4 people playing in this as a qualifier, we need 6, if we don't get any other entries, I will have to cancel, apologies once again.
		
Click to expand...

Who do we have at the moment Paul? I'll pop something on the Alwoodley thread to see how many may venture up if they don't make it there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hobbit is playing, but non-qualifier as he's qualified.
Me, you, Scotty Cameron(maybe doubtful) and Lump


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 17, 2015)

I fancy this to be honest, where are you at with it being on / off?

Would also need to clear with the Mrs....!


----------



## Lump (Apr 17, 2015)

As I said previously I was iffy for this, Im going to have to withdraw completely. A rush job has come in from work and I'm working Friday night in central london.
Sorry guys


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2015)

Still hopeful we will have at least 8 playing with 6 trying to get to Hillside, final decision will be Tuesday night.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 20, 2015)

Last call for Seaton Carew and your final chance to qualify for Hillside as a Champ.
Let me know asap&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Chris Curry (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello Paul,

"Heavy Grebo" (Tony) who played at Hillside on Sunday advised me of the meet-up this Saturday at Seaton Carew. I played with NE Golf Monthly lads last year at Cleveland and I can actually make this event (usually I'm scuppered for weekend knocks because I never know from one week to the next which weekend days I'll be working, Sat, Sun or both).

I've read through the posts and I know it's a Â£36 entry fee (plus whatever extras on the day sweep/NP/LD, etc.) and with a 12pm tee time (athough I would probably get there around 11'ish to feed my _athlete's_ frame with a bacon or sausage bap ).

Let me know if this is ok and if you need me to send you the payment ahead of the event.

Cheers,

Chris.

P.S. I'm off a flattering 12hcap currently and seldom play to it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 20, 2015)

Chris Curry said:



			Hello Paul,

"Heavy Grebo" (Tony) who played at Hillside on Sunday advised me of the meet-up this Saturday at Seaton Carew. I played with NE Golf Monthly lads last year at Cleveland and I can actually make this event (usually I'm scuppered for weekend knocks because I never know from one week to the next which weekend days I'll be working, Sat, Sun or both).

I've read through the posts and I know it's a Â£36 entry fee (plus whatever extras on the day sweep/NP/LD, etc.) and with a 12pm tee time (athough I would probably get there around 11'ish to feed my _athlete's_ frame with a bacon or sausage bap ).

Let me know if this is ok and if you need me to send you the payment ahead of the event.

Cheers,

Chris.

P.S. I'm off a flattering 12hcap currently and seldom play to it. 

Click to expand...

No probs mate, pay on the day, will confirm numbers on here tomorrow night, are you entering the Race to hillside?


----------



## Chris Curry (Apr 20, 2015)

No mate. I would like to but unfortunately I doubt if I could make the final, superb though the venue is! 

Not that I'm playing well enough to even qualifiy!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Chris
you still hanging around on the other GM forum  enjoy the day mate, the lads on here are a good bunch. Just played with a few of them at Alwoodley on Sunday and it was a great day.

@ Paul, I don't think I will be able to make it, like I said earlier, personal circumstances this weekend makes it practically impossible for me to get there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 20, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Hey Chris
you still hanging around on the other GM forum  enjoy the day mate, the lads on here are a good bunch. Just played with a few of them at Alwoodley on Sunday and it was a great day.

@ Paul, I don't think I will be able to make it, like I said earlier, personal circumstances this weekend makes it practically impossible for me to get there.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 20, 2015)

Guys, unfortunately we can't get 6 qualifiers for Hillside and have therefore cancelled this qualifier/event.
Sorry for any inconvenience and apologies to those that intended to come along


----------



## Chris Curry (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello Scotty. Yeah still visit t'other site. It's a bit dead TBH. A few regulars still post though.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 21, 2015)

A pity....  but you couldn't have done anymore. Shame as the course is in amazing nick....  will be up there tomorrow for the sweep, then Moortown on thurs for a Leeds & District do.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 21, 2015)

2blue said:



			A pity....  but you couldn't have done anymore. Shame as the course is in amazing nick....  will be up there tomorrow for the sweep, then Moortown on thurs for a Leeds & District do.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, hopefully arrange to meet you over there for a round sometime&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## 2blue (Apr 22, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers, hopefully arrange to meet you over there for a round sometime&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Will sort a game sometime, to be sure.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 22, 2015)

Paul ...  I cancelled my 4 ball that was just ahead of you'se & noticed they still had you booked in. Remember to cancel.


----------

